# Looking for a fishing couple Port A



## RAZZ33 (Dec 21, 2010)

looking for a couple that would like to fish 10 Tournaments in 
the Corpus Christi Big Game Club this coming summer.
split half all the expenses; fuel,bait,ice etc and help clean the boat
afterwards. The boat is a 35' Cabo express. You will have to provide your 
own lodging. We would like a couple that likes to troll for billfish and other species. Let us know if anyone out there is interested. Contact us thru this
post


----------



## PEACE OUT (May 3, 2011)

Interested...do you have the tentative dates?


----------



## Texastailboard (Oct 4, 2012)

We love to fish, and mostly target billfish and of course table fare. Been fishing out of Port A all of my life. Always wanted to get involved in the CC big game tourneys. Pm me


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

pm sent


----------

